# 6 Stories to Have Destination Club Industry Buzzing



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 23, 2008)

Halogen Guides Predicts 6 Big Stories that will have the Destination Club Industry Buzzing


Richard


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 23, 2008)

Richard,

I see you posted about 4 threads in this forum...are you looking into a Destination Club?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Would love to own a destination club but financially it's not in the cards right now.

Just like to keep up with the latest developments in the destination club industry
and thought that some fellow tuggers would enjoy those links.


Richard


----------

